# Vietnamese: abbreviations (SMS)



## hoko

Moderator note:
This thread is multi-topic, so it had to be closed. If anyone is interested in any of the SMS abbreviations in Vietnamese, please open a thread for it according to the forum rules.
Thanks.



Hi everybody,

I'm learning Vietnamese and I sometimes receive SMS from Vietnamese speakers.

I can understand Vietnamese (with a dictionary) when it's written properly but I really struggle with SMS language.

For example, it's seems that "ko" means "không" and "a" can mean "anh".

Does someone know about other abbreviations used ?

many thanks,
François


----------



## xuancasa

on ne peut pas recencer tous les abbs vietnamiennes.Quelques mots simples comme:
"e"--em,"dc" ou "đc"--được---yes or get sths,"cv"--công việc---job,"hp"--hạnh phúc---happy,"ng"--người--humain,"vd"--ví dụ---for exemple,"cty"---công ty----company,......


----------



## Lyng

This website is a very good resource for you. It is in Vietnamese but since you said you could understand proper Vietnamese, I think it will be helpful.

http://vietpali.sourceforge.net/binh/VietTatChuVietTrongNgonNguChatVaTinNhan.htm


----------



## ngphuocdai2401

hoko said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm learning Vietnamese and I sometimes receive SMS from Vietnamese speakers.
> 
> I can understand Vietnamese (with a dictionary) when it's written properly but I really struggle with SMS language.
> 
> For example, it's seems that "ko" means "không" and "a" can mean "anh".
> 
> Does someone know about other abbreviations used ?
> 
> many thanks,
> François



*In writing SMS today in Vietnam, abbreviation is popularly used, almost by teenagers and young guys, so as to shorten the text message at most. Besides two above examples, other abbreviations are "e" for EM, "ng" for nguoi (people), "j" for "gi" (what, which), "dg" for "dang" (the word to express the present continuous tense in Vietnamese, ex. Toi dang choi => I am playing), kno for "kinh nghiem" (experience), oz for "ong gia" (a very informal way of naming the texter's father) etc*


----------



## khangan_0307

Hi, I'm also a Vietnamese.
This is some abbreviations that I know.
"hs" - "học sinh"- "student"
"ty" - "tình yêu" - "love"
"ĐH" - "Đại học" - "university"
"bt" - "bài tập" or "bình thường" - "homework" or "normal"
"tn" - "tin nhắn" - "message"
"tc" - "tình cảm" - "feeling"
"ch" - "chuyện" - "talk"

and etc...


----------



## vanhoabui

Here are some more abbreviations in Vietnamese:
cug: cũng (also)
kn: kinh nghiệm (experience)
hnay: hôm nay (today)
j: gì (what)
t: tôi, tớ (I, the first person)
c: cậu (you: the second person)
hnao: hôm nào (some day)
ng: người (person)


----------



## Peter Tran

It's right. I sometimes have a hard time catching up what Vietnamese teenagers texting with abbreviations.
Here are some other abbreviations
dt-điện thoại- call
wa - quá - so, such. example : so hot -nóng quá. such a smart student - một sinh viên thông minh quá
bjt,bt - biết - know
v - và -and
lh,lhe- liên hệ - contact
ntn - như thế nào - how. example: cv e ntn- công việc em như thế nào- how is your work?
hv- học viên - learners
tb- thông báo - announce
hag- hàng- goods
tt - thanh toán - make a payment
nv - nhân viên - staff
r -rồi - done, or something happened already. 
ox - ông xã - darling,sweetheart . note: the female calls the male.
bx- bà xã - darling, sweetheart. Note: the male calls the female .


----------



## susan12

Following are some examples of popularly using abbreviations in modern Vietnamese (actually, it is just popular among teenagers)

“đi” -> “dj”.

- “không” -> “0”, “ko”, “k”, “kh”, “kg”, ...

- “bây giờ” -> “bi h”.

- “biết rồi” -> “bit rui”.

- “qu” -> “w”.

- “gì” -> “j”.

- “ơ” -> “u”.

- “ô” -> “u”.

- “ă” -> “e”.

- “ng” ở “g”.

- M = E = em.

- N = A = anh

- Insert some English words into sentence: if = nếu, U = you = bạn,

2day U co ranh o?” (Hôm nay bạn có rảnh không? = Are you free today?)

- “I nho. Thanks U da nhac!” (Tôi nhớ. Cảm ơn bạn đã nhắc! = I remember it. Thank you for reminding me).

- “g9” = “goodnight” = chúc ngủ ngon.

- “2day” = “today” = hôm nay.

- “2nite” = “tonight” = tối nay

and too many more abbreviation. You should be patient get them all, sincerely


----------

